# RUST occurring around the left rear wheel arch?



## stefan24 (Jul 1, 2010)

across the few minor issues that affect 2005 model-year Canadian X-Trails. One is a problem with rust occurring around the left rear wheel arch, apparently caused by improper application of rust proofing at the factory. This issue appeared in discussions at NissanForums.com in March 2006, and Nissan Canada appears to be aware of the problem; the fix is to have the rusty piece of metal cut out, and a fresh piece welded in place and repainted.

Another rust issue that’s been brought up has to do with corrosion happening behind the outside handle on the rear hatch. Nissan is apparently aware of this problem too, as it affects both the X-Trail and the Pathfinder. It appears both issues are being covered under Nissan’s corrosion warranty.

I have this exact problem , I have the 12 year rust protection that was sold to me when I bought the truck. 

I would like to know if anybody had problem claiming this to Nissan ?


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

I had mine into the dealer before the 5 year expiry. Warranty work completed, no questions asked.

I thought the rust issue for the tailgate was more of a staining issue, due to the mechanism/trim rusting?


----------



## stefan24 (Jul 1, 2010)

Called Nissan Canada today. They 're giving me the run around.......will keep trying......


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Go to a dealer with your vin #. They are the ones who will recevie payment for the warranty work. Let the dealership haggel with Nissan. Just be sure the rust is perforation from the inside out, not surface rust.


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

There is a service bulletin out on this issue. If you want a copy send me a PM and I will email it to you. It is missing the first page but otherwise complete.
If you can, keep trying different dealers until you find one who cooperative and cares about customer service.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Are we talking about rust staining the rear chrome or actual rust through the rear door around the chrome?


----------

